# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  My best VB project to date!

## VB_VULCAN

Until recently, I had never used Visual Basic. The only languages I was interested in were C/C++ and Java, and I was happy creating all manner of programs and apps with them. But now I have 'seen the light' and have been converted to the world of .NET! This is my first 'proper' VB project and I hope you will enjoy it!

I have created a math quiz which generates random numbers each time you click on "Start the quiz!" and I have included a timer. There are messages displayed if you answer all 4 questions correctly, or if you run out of time. Use the TAB key to scroll through the answer boxes and type your answer into the boxes (make sure the '0' is highlighted first!), or even use the arrows to the right of each box to ascend or descend through the number list! The correct answers are also displayed after the timer runs out.

The program and two code files (1x MS Word 2007 and 1x MS Word 97-2003) can both be found here: http://code.google.com/p/mattandhism...downloads/list

You can also find my Lotto Number Generator here:
http://code.google.com/p/lottonumber...downloads/list

----------


## 3no7ch

Sounds interesting, will look into it now.

----------


## mbutler755

> Until recently, I had never used Visual Basic. The only languages I was interested in were C/C++ and Java, and I was happy creating all manner of programs and apps with them. But now I have 'seen the light' and have been converted to the world of .NET! This is my first 'proper' VB project and I hope you will enjoy it!
> 
> I have created a math quiz which generates random numbers each time you click on "Start the quiz!" and I have included a timer. There are messages displayed if you answer all 4 questions correctly, or if you run out of time. Use the TAB key to scroll through the answer boxes and type your answer into the boxes (make sure the '0' is highlighted first!), or even use the arrows to the right of each box to ascend or descend through the number list! The correct answers are also displayed after the timer runs out.
> 
> The program and two code files (1x MS Word 2007 and 1x MS Word 97-2003) can both be found here: http://code.google.com/p/mattandhism...downloads/list
> 
> You can also find my Lotto Number Generator here:
> http://code.google.com/p/lottonumber...downloads/list


Looks good.

Suggestion: Look at the leave event of the textboxes. I should be able to type the answers in without having to use the arrows to get to the answers. Other than that, nice job!

----------

